# Inner thigh cramp



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I have a recurring persistent cramp after about 1 hour hard effort.
The muscles involved would seem to be the sartorius and the vastus
medialis. It's kind of difficult to get the foam roller in there, but I am
trying it and massaging, but the area (as well as others) seems to
be a little tight and achy. Anything else I might try to fend off this
problem?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Has your bike been properly fitted? I can't ever recall having an inner thigh cramp or those muscles being sore.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like leg length discrepancy....possibly. 

I would sometimes get tight on the inside of my right thigh before adding about 4mm of shim to the right side via the heel. That was my experience.

If it's a new development you may need to do some backtracking to determine what changed in your setup, riding, kit or even diet. 

Maybe its from off the bike activity?


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

phoehn9111 said:


> I have a recurring persistent cramp after about 1 hour hard effort.
> The muscles involved would seem to be the sartorius and the vastus
> medialis. It's kind of difficult to get the foam roller in there, but I am
> trying it and massaging, but the area (as well as others) seems to
> ...


Stop having so much sex and ride your bike more. :rolleyes5:


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Here you go:


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Been having the same issue since I got a new fit in the spring. Never had a problem with my inner thigh before. Mine is the sartorius, gracilis and maybe the vastus medialis also. My workaround is stretching. When I do not stretch for a couple of days I notice it right away. Going to be going to a different fitter over the winter. Hoping that takes care of the problem.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I have only gotten that type of cramping when climbing for prolonged periods of time. Any chance you were going uphill a lot when this has happened? In my case best I could figure is it was related to my position on the bike being a little different when climbing proper mountains for prolonged periods of time because it never cropped up during more flat efforts, or even hills. When it did happen I was able to mitigate it by lowering my output and taking it a bit easier until it went away - fortunately I wasn't forced off the bike completely but if I hadn't let up I would have been. 

The cause in my case I suspect to be inadequate core and back strength. I figure the thighs are having to work harder to stabilize my body on the bike during long climbs since my upper body wasn't ready for those long efforts. It's not as much an issue I think on flatter terrain as I can prop myself up on the hoods and I'm not asking my back to be upright as much. This is why I figure it went away when I let up - at a lower output my legs could handle the extra work of climbing and stabilizing my body. 

At any rate, without being an expert in these matters my best guess is it's a stability issue and I'd try working on the core and lower back first. If you're already doing lots of core/lower back stuff then I'm stumped.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

My recurring cramps are in essentially the same area. I recently changed from 175 cranks to 170s, on the theory that the last few mm of pedal stroke "over the top" were stressing those muscles. Nope... next race out, crampies in the same spot.

As always with bike issues, consider the probability that it's your "off the bike" life / habits that may be the source. In my case, I realized that when I sit in my desk chair 8+ hours per day, I tend to splay my legs out, stretching / stressing those particular muscles. Trying to stop myself from doing that... we shall see how it works.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

+1 On the sitting all day. I try and stretch a couple of times a day and walk around every 45-60 minutes for a bit. Went out for a 35mi flat ride (1066' climbing) and have not had pain like that in a while. Been on rides that are 70+ miles 5500' of climbing and no pain what so ever.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks very much for the advice. My speedplays are shimmed 4mm on on left side, varus.
New fitter moved my seat back, which helped my knees. I started doing core, probably that
is a big factor. My riding has been mostly all 60-70 rpm high force pedalling, and I realize
i have a tendency to pull up on the bars to increase leverage. Being in the drops hammering
is probably a factor too. I will try stretching the inside more.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> My recurring cramps are in essentially the same area. I recently changed from 175 cranks to 170s, on the theory that the last few mm of pedal stroke "over the top" were stressing those muscles. Nope... next race out, crampies in the same spot.
> 
> As always with bike issues, consider the probability that it's your "off the bike" life / habits that may be the source. In my case, I realized that when I sit in my desk chair 8+ hours per day, I tend to splay my legs out, stretching / stressing those particular muscles. Trying to stop myself from doing that... we shall see how it works.


I feel your pain-unfortunately. When I ride at a harder sustained effort for a distance throught rollers i cramp on the inside of the legs. I probably need more core work and check out leg length and bike fitting as well.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Other thing I was just thinking about is my arch supports. I swapped them out for a higher one on my last ride and felt my foot rolling to the outside on my right leg which just so happens to be the leg that was hurting. Going to put my old ones back in and see if it helps. Unfortunately, I will be off the bike for a week so next weekend. Will post back.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Mashing*



phoehn9111 said:


> My riding has been mostly all 60-70 rpm high force pedalling


Not good. Learn to spin. You should go to at least 80 rpm and work toward getting to 90. We have roughly 100 years of cycling experience that tells us higher cadence is better on many levels.


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

+1 on fit.
Had the same thing. Today after 2 laps(7 mi.) couldn't take it any more, I thought it was because I had been off the bike for several days. I moved my seat back, tilted the nose down a bit(it was really tilted up a lot) it's still got a bit of a tilt up, and raised the seat. I don't know which did it (I know one adjustment at a time) but it felt much better for the last two laps.
YMMV
good luck.
mdr


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Based on my last two rides, I believe I have fixed the problem using a different
foam roller technique. Lying face down with one leg out to the side, I roll back
and forth on the inner thigh and can actually feel the tight painful ball of the
vastus medialis loosening up, specifically the part nearer the knee.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Do you still feel that you're working your inner thigh muscles too much? If so, I'd guestimate that your pedal stroke is off kilter.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

2you,

Can you provide more detail on what could be wrong with the pedal stroke? Heading out tomorrow and would like to check if it my stroke.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

hamsey said:


> 2you,
> 
> Can you provide more detail on what could be wrong with the pedal stroke? Heading out tomorrow and would like to check if it my stroke.


No clue without seeing it, but how often do you have a ride and come home with sore inner thigh muscles?


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I have this exact same problem whether cycling or hiking (both of which I do a lot of). Started about 10-15 years ago (I'm in my mid-50s). About the only thing that's ever seemed to help long-term has been massage, but I've found it difficult to find a therapist who will really dig in and focus on that area. 

Years ago, I was on a climbing trip up in Canada and on a rest day went to a massage therapist recommended by a friend. She really worked on that area which fixed it for about a year (no kidding)! Eventually came back though and haven't found anyone else to fix it as effectively since.  I've had some limited success with elevating my legs after my shower while self-massaging my legs. 

At least when hiking, I think the problem is I tend to walk with my left foot toe angled slightly out (the cramping most often occurs in my left leg) which works the sartorius more than is is normal/good. I assume a similar thing must happen when I ride i.e. angle my heel in a bit. 

Definitely hurts like a mofo though.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

2you,

Pretty much every ride some worst than others.

Started to notice it when I changed to SP Zero pedal from SP X last November. Heels would hit the chainstays so I limited the float enough so I would not hit anymore. Felt a little pain on the inner knee. Got a new bike and fit, kept the SP Zeros but man the pain. Yesterdays ride was one of the most painful I have had.

Need to find a good fitter in my area and get this taken care of.


----------

